# enabling lens correcting for ALL photos when IMPORTING them?



## llagos (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi. I have just one camera, with 2 lenses of same brand. All canon.

When I import my photos, I want to apply, to ALL of them, the 'Enable Lens Correction' option. Since I have 2 lenses, I just need to tell LR that my lens brand is Canon and LR will automagically detect which lens it is.

I know this works, because if I do this one photo at a time, in the Develop Module, LR will guess my lens with no problems.

But, doing this is a long tedious task for one photo at a time (1 click for Import, 1 click for Develop, then 3 click per photo: select photo, enable lens correction, select brand Canon).

Is there a way of doing all this automagically when importing the pictures the first time?

Thanks a lot,

Leo


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Leo 

There's a couple of ways to achieve this:

Using a Develop Preset on Import
Go to Develop on a Raw image
Open the Lens Correction Panel and check "Enable Profile Corrections", choosing "Default" in the Setup field
Create a Preset, unchecking all items except "Lens Corrections" and "Process Version"
When importing, specify this Preset under "Develop Settings"

Setting your camera default to use Lens Corrections
Go to Develop on a Raw image
Click "Reset" to reset all settings
Open the Lens Correction Panel and check "Enable Profile Corrections", choosing "Default" in the Setup field
Press Alt and click "Set Default ..." (The button which was "Reset" without Alt)
Click "Update to Current Settings"
This will establish Lens Corrections as the Default for Importing/Resetting images


Beat


----------



## llagos (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Beat,

I'm trying to follow the new preset option.

Two things please:
- I removed the folder from the catalog, since I want to import them again. That means, there are no photos on LR. Now, Develop-New Preset, appears greyed out... That means, I can't create a preset without a photo in the catalog? sounds illogical, why not? I should be able to create a new preset, with no photos at all. After all, it's just a template of options.

- I loaded one photo, and now I can create a new preset. Unchecked everything, and under Lens Corrections, there are 4 sub-options: Lens Profile Corrections, Transform Lens Vignetting, and Chromatic Aberration. The first and last one I know, and I guess I should checked them... What about the other 2? Transform and Lens Vignetting? Lens Vignetting probably should be in the preset too, but Transform, I just don't know what is it?

Thanks again,

Leo


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 10, 2012)

Leo,



llagos said:


> That means, I can't create a preset without a photo in the catalog? sounds illogical, why not? I should be able to create a new preset, with no photos at all. After all, it's just a template of options.


You cannot create a preset without having a photo in the catalog, because the preset always takes the current develop values of a developed photo. I guess the reason behind it is that it's a lot easer to specify all the values you want to be included in a preset when having a photo in front of you, instead of just specifying abstract numbers without seeing the effects.



llagos said:


> under Lens Corrections, there are 4 sub-options: Lens Profile Corrections, Transform, Lens Vignetting, and Chromatic Aberration. The first and last one I know, and I guess I should checked them... What about the other 2? Transform and Lens Vignetting? Lens Vignetting probably should be in the preset too, but Transform, I just don't know what is it?


These are the values the preset items refer to:

Lens Profile Corrections:

 
Chromatic Aberration:
 
Transform:
 
Lens Vignetting:
 
Please note that the latter two refer to settings in the Manual tab, whereas the first two refer to settings in the Profile tab.

Beat


----------



## llagos (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Beat,


I just created my preset, selecting just Lens and Chromatic Aberration (profile). However, LR can't correctly guess my lens when importing. As I said, I have two lenses: 28-135 and 75-300. When I imported all my folder, with photos with both lenses, LR applied the Develop adjustment, but with the same lens (28-135) to all my photos.!!! I thought LR just took the first guess and then apply it to the remaining photos (first photo on my folder is a 28-135), so I emptied the catalog once more, and imported just one photo, taken with the 75-300... guess what... again it was imported with 28-135 as the lens...


This is strange and annoying, since when in Develop Module, and touching the photos one by one, LR can detect correctly the lens used.


I think it behaves this way because when I created the preset, I had a photo with lens correction enabled and the lens 28-135 applied. so...


I emptied the catalog once more... loaded just one photo (no adjustments; no develop), and re-created the preset. I select the same two checks as before (lens correction and chromatic aberration).


I loaded my folder again, and guess what... All photos appear in the Library with the 'development mark' (+/-). However, under Develop, the Lens correction checks is NOT marked, nor is the Remove Chromatic Aberration...


I did one more test... emptied catalog, loaded one photo, went to Develop and manually enabled Lens Correction, seleted brand Canon (LR automagically detected lens 75-300) and enabled Remove Chromatic Aberration. Then, I re-created the preset.


Later, I loaded again my folder... guess what... all photos have the 75-300 lens applied!!!


So, conclusion: LR is just applying a fixed lens, when importing (which I think it took from the 'current selected photo' when creating the preset), instead of correctly identifying the lens for each photo, as it does when in the Develop Module...


In the end... I could have two presets... one for each lens, but selecting the right photos would be time consuming, and even I can't remember which lens I used for some photos...! So, it would lead to errors in the end...


Why can't LR use the same guessing-logic it uses in Develop module, when Importing?


I understand the lens info is on the EXIF information of the photo, right?


Regards,

Leo


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 11, 2012)

Leo,

Try this:


Import a photo of each lens (without any preset applied) into LR 
On each of the images 
Go to Lens Corrections 
Manually Enable Profile Corrections, using "Default" in "Setup" 
Does the lens show?
If yes, don't do anything 
If no, manually select the make/model of the lens being used, then choose "Save New Lens Profile Defaults" from the Setup dropdown 
 

Then create your lens profile preset as before, making sure you have "Default" selected in the Setup dropdown. Then, import one image of each lens using the preset. They both should get the correct lens profile selected.

Beat


----------



## llagos (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Beat...

I did what You suggested. Step by step. Then I imported 2 new photos; one 75-300 the other 28-135.

The 75-300, when I check it on Develop Module, has the 'check mark' on Enable Profile Corrections, but Make=None.
The 28-135, when I check it on Develop Module, has the 'check mark' on Enable Profile Corrections, but Make=Canon and the right lens.

So, it worked for just one of them.

However, I noticed that I click on 'Save new lens profile...' with the 28-135 photo selected...

So I repeated the process, with a new catalog, imported the same 2 photos, Developed the 75-300 and this time I selected this first one for 'Save new lens default..', then Developed the 28-135...

Created a preset, with both checks (lens corrections and RCA).

I imported 2 new photos, one each lens, and this time... voila! both correctly imported...!!!!

So, it seems I would need to do the 'Save new lens...' for each lens I have... Probably this action creates this 'lens profile' in some kind of 'import-only memory' for LR??? In fact, in the new catalog I created, it doesn't allow me to 'save new lens...' again for that same lens!

Anyway, not all was good... RCA is checked on the preset, but it's not being applied to my photos...

so, I tested a new catalog... empty with no presets, imported two photos, and this time I checked both Enable Profile Corrections (this time, no need to select Make either! it automagically appears with the right lens!)... and checked RCA... created profile, imported 4 photos this time (2 per lens)... and voilá! all in place!

Beat, thanks a lot for your help! Life is so much easier now! 

Regards,

Leo


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 11, 2012)

Glad to hear it worked out for you, Leo 

"Save New Lens Default" records the code for the lens specified in the Exif data of the image and assigns the lens selected to this type of code. So even if the lens code was originally not recognized by LR, it now knows what lens to choose when this code is encountered.

Beat


----------

